# Beginner's Emersed Nano



## Sarahpea (Apr 3, 2006)

Yahoo! Finally moved into my new place (Eh, new to me anyway) and brought some pond plants from home with me. My grandmother gave me some cheeeaap potting soil with no ferts in it and helped me plant the baby tears and Hydroctyle. There were four hydroctyle sprouts, but two died off after the initial planting, but lo, there arises a new leaf! Woohoo! The stones are from Snake River, WY.










Here are pics of the plants whilst still at the pond.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Looks nice, what light you use?


----------



## Sarahpea (Apr 3, 2006)

I use good ol' fashioned sunlight.


----------

